# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  طریقه نصب jdk-6-windows-i586 در ویندوز

## zahra_zapata

سلام 
می خوام jdk-6-windows-i586 در ویندوز نصب کنم.لطفا منو در چگونگی نصب و تنظیماتش راهنمایی کنید. ممنون!

----------


## pooyanm

کافیه دابل کلیک بلد باشی

----------


## zahra_zapata

> کافیه دابل کلیک بلد باشی



نیازی نبود اینجور جواب بدین.تنها دبل کلیک نیست.بعد نصب یه سری تنظیمات داره.
در computer/properties/environment variables باید یه مسیر بدی.ولی متاسفانه من وقتی برنامه رو تو  command prompt  کامپایل می کنم ،  javac اصلا فایل رو پیدا نمی کنه.

----------


## pooyanm

من  نمی خواستم دلخوری پیش بیارم ولی با همون دابل کلیک همه تنظیمات الزامی را خود برنامه نصب انجام می ده (معرفی مسیرهای جاوا در رجیستری، تنظیمات مرورگر برای اپلتها و...). این متغیرها هم در خانواده لینوکس و یونیکس و... کاربرد بیشتری پیدا می کنن.
در هر حال شما می تونی در همون مسیر یک متغیر با نام JAVA_HOME و مقدار c:\jdk1.6 (برای نمونه) تعریف کنی ولی اونقدر الزامی نیست که بعد از هر بار نصب یکبار به این گزینه ها مراجعه کنی.
در مورد javac و java هم شما باید جایگاه فایل java. را دقیقا ذکر کنی و نیز مسیرهای classpath- را. برای همین هم گذاشتن این فرمانها در یک فایل دسته ای (برای جلوگیری از تایپ دوباره) ضروری به نظر می رسه:
"c:\javase6.0\bin\javac.exe" "c:\dir1\folder1\MainClass.java"
اگر بازهم کارساز نبود خط فرمان و پیام خطا را بنویس.

----------


## zahra_zapata

من همه ی این کارها رو انجام داده بودم ولی با این حال کامپایل نمی شد.برا همین سوالمو اینجا مطرح کردم .

----------


## pooyanm

همونطور که گفتم


> اگر بازهم کارساز نبود خط فرمان و پیام خطا را بنویس.


پرسشهاتون خیلی کلی هستن این مشکلات کمی غیر عادیه لازمه که بیشتر توضیح بدید در غیر اینصورت کسی نمی تونه کمکتون کنه

----------

